# Curious about this Ad



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Just seen this on gumtree, down the road from me.
Adult Parakeet and Cockatoo | Oxford | Gumtree

It looks like they are both being kept in some sort of hutch? Or is that just me and that's part of a 'aviary'?

Also what is the care like for these guys (just curious, always wanted to own a bird, never had the opportunity).

Jack


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Its a Cockatiel and not a Cockatoo! 

£15 for the pair seems amazingly cheap, but then if they don't know the id of one of them its rather worrying.

I wouldn't house them together. Difficult to tell from the picture but it could be a wooden box, similar to a nesting box, where they sleep for the night.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Stephen P said:


> Its a Cockatiel and not a Cockatoo!
> 
> £15 for the pair seems amazingly cheap, but then if they don't know the id of one of them its rather worrying.
> 
> I wouldn't house them together. Difficult to tell from the picture but it could be a wooden box, similar to a nesting box, where they sleep for the night.


Yeah, that's the one! I knew if wasn't a cockatoo. Is the other one a parakeet then? 

I have emailed him and he said that they were kept in a aviary and have been taken out today, so that could well be a hutch of sorts if it isn't the aviary. He sounds. A bit clueless :/


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

It's a ringneck parakeet  but yeah that doesn't look like good conditions for a bird to be kept in- especially with their sensitive respiratory systsems. If it was me in Oxford I would have snapped em up by now


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Moony14 said:


> It's a ringneck parakeet  but yeah that doesn't look like good conditions for a bird to be kept in- especially with their sensitive respiratory systsems. If it was me in Oxford I would have snapped em up by now


I'm really tempted, especially to try and give them a good home.

I just don't think I have enough money to buy a big cage or build an aviary!


----------

